# Ribs done different



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I smoker some spares on the Akorn Sunday and I cut a four bone chunk off the large end and use my Montreal Seasoning/Coffee steak wet rub on it for me. Gotta say it was mighty good and will be doing this more often. I did the larger portion with the Neely's rub and sauced them. My wife prefers that.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

looks tasty. I have tried coffee rub a time or two but I don't think I have it 'down just right' yet. guess I need more practice. But!! you did good it looks like.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Does it taste like coffee???? Only thing coffee I like is coffee cake and the smell of fresh brewed coffee!!! It sure looks good, and you got the side's just right fer a rib feast!!! I bought 2 BIG ole packs at Pic And Save the other day!!! Gonna have to dethaw and cook some ribs this week on the Egg!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Jason said:


> Does it taste like coffee???? Only thing coffee I like is coffee cake and the smell of fresh brewed coffee!!! It sure looks good, and you got the side's just right fer a rib feast!!! I bought 2 BIG ole packs at Pic And Save the other day!!! Gonna have to dethaw and cook some ribs this week on the Egg!!!


Does not have any coffee taste but does not taste the same leaving the coffee out. Can't explain it but that is the facts. I started out with just the recipe for steak marinade on the bottle of Montreal Steak Seasoning. Then someone, and I don't remember who, said try adding Espresso powder( 1 teaspoon per steak) to the recipe. I did and that is how I still do it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Paymaster said:


> Does not have any coffee taste but does not taste the same leaving the coffee out. Can't explain it but that is the facts. I started out with just the recipe for steak marinade on the bottle of Montreal Steak Seasoning. Then someone, and I don't remember who, said try adding Espresso powder( 1 teaspoon per steak) to the recipe. I did and that is how I still do it.


That's kinda weird...but I'm all in fer trying new cooking gimmicks!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I tried Paymasters steak coffee marinade last year and I got to say it is pretty darn good. The only thing I do differently is to brine the steak with kosher salt about an hour before using the coffee mixture.
You can't taste the coffee (cheapest expresso you can find). Coffee is more of a flavor enhancer same as salt, msg etc. 

I remember when I was young and my Mom made cake with chocolate frosting she would add coffee to the frosting, you couldn't taste the coffee but it made the chocolate taste richer.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I have tried Paymasters' coffee marinade using regular ground coffee. It has become a favorite with the family.
Also, I would like to thank Paymaster for his posts, t takes a lot of time to cook all of this and the documentation for us is great.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks y'all. I enjoy the outdoor cooks I do and love sharing the experiance with you folks here.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

When is dinner? Looks good enough to eat.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

